# Duck hunting from a kayak on the coast



## deerbuster (Apr 23, 2014)

Have any of y'all ever duck hunted from a kayak in salt water? I figured it would be a lot easier to maneuver around the ouster bars and what not. This will also be the first time hunting the coast this year, although I have fishing the coast for many years. Any I sight would be appreciated before I spend the money on a kayak.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 23, 2014)

Save your money, time, and your life and don't do it. From a kayak you would be EXTREMELY limited on where you could go and what you can bring. If you want to do some kayak hunting go down to Florida and hit the canals and swamps.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 23, 2014)

^^^this^^


----------



## drdarby45 (Apr 23, 2014)

bring a kayak with you in the boat


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 23, 2014)

drdarby45 said:


> bring a kayak with you in the boat



Or this


----------



## andyparm (Apr 23, 2014)

Keeping what rnelson said in mind, I do know of a few people that hunt the coast in kayaks. They definitely are not going very far and are extremely limited. If you have access to a jon boat of some kind you would be much better off.

Funny/scary story I don't think I've shared yet (sorry if you were this young man and read this)

Opening morning last year at everyone's favorite coastal GA ramp a kid was putting in his kayak off the floating dock when his gun fell off (hunting buddy saw this part while I was coming back from the truck). The gun was evidently in a floating case but instead of asking us to get it for him from our boat he bailed in jacket, waders, and all and grabbed it. When I got to the end of the dock I noticed he looked a lot wetter as he pulled himself up onto the dock than when I saw him walk down the ramp but my mind was preoccupied so I didn't think much of it... I thought he was just getting off his kayak that was now in the water...  As we pulled away from the dock my buddy asked if I had seen it. Pretty crazy stuff and again hilarious after the fact, but could've been much different had we been trying to retrieve that kid from drowning. If I remember he was wearing a lifejacket but still a potentially dangerous situation. 

Anyways, if you have no other means to hunt the coast then a kayak can be an option. Your safest bet would be leaving after daylight and not putting yourself in uncomfortable situations (relative term for coastal hunting)


----------



## injun joe (Apr 26, 2014)

I've used a canoe on the Altamaha in my younger days. Even in a 16 footer, with a dog and your gear it can be a dicey situation when the wind and the tide are running wrong.


----------



## birddog52 (Apr 26, 2014)

Canoes and kayas don,t mix well duck hunting unless you like to swim


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 26, 2014)

^^^^ This^^^^^ Is so true.


----------



## The Longhunter (Apr 26, 2014)

deerbuster said:


> Have any of y'all ever duck hunted from a kayak in salt water? I figured it would be a lot easier to maneuver around the ouster bars and what not. This will also be the first time hunting the coast this year, although I have fishing the coast for many years. Any I sight would be appreciated before I spend the money on a kayak.



Are you willing to feed your dog to an alligator?


----------



## jakebuddy (Apr 27, 2014)

it can be done but you are limited to tidal creeks, bigger water at daylight is a bad idea, i almost got swamped by a crabber checking traps. you really have to watch the weather and and tides. when dealing with tides there will be some days you just can't go really need to know what your looking at before you anyway be safe remember they are just ducks not worth your life.


----------



## deerbuster (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the response guys, seems like it would be more of a hassle and burden to hunt out of one than fun.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 28, 2014)

There are allot of times I will not go out in salt water because it is just to ruff and I am in a large, long ,wide jon boat with high sides and a 40 hp on it. Some times it can be like glass and an 30 minutes later you are being beat to death by the waves.


----------



## Felton (May 5, 2014)

The way you are talking I wouldn't do it. Just like everyone else said.

PAK and I hunt out of kayaks but its normally just to get to places other people can't which equates to small water. There is definitely a place for it but I wouldn't rely on it as my main way of hunting around here. We mainly hunt out of our J boat.


----------



## jdgator (May 6, 2014)

I kayak fished all over the Altamaha River Delta in the daytime. I'd be leary about trying to paddle over to Rhett's Island in the dark because other boats full of idiot hunters will run over you in the race to get to the winch point. Champney Island might be a safer bet because it has some larger impoundments that aren't good for wading. Chuck the kayak in and away you go...


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 13, 2014)

Get some stabilizers for it if you do, regardless if you haul it with your boat or not.  I have hunted out of mine in white water and some high winds, does well, but just know your limitations.


----------

